# Short term rentals in nicosia



## mulvaneym7 (Apr 23, 2011)

Anybody know of some reasonably priced furnished apartments for rent for the fall?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Nicosia is not a tourist destination so short-term rental / holiday home options are not really there. There's one here: Nicosia region holiday apartment rental - Business Accommodation, Nicosia City Centre, Cyprus but I'm struggling to find more options on the net. 

Is this for business? Perhaps the company can recommend?


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

i know there is a place in Engomi. It's by Lordos Apartments I think. Will find out and post again.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

theresoon said:


> i know there is a place in Engomi. It's by Lordos Apartments I think. Will find out and post again.


the ones i have seen in Engomi are called Lordos Hotel Apartments.


----------



## mulvaneym7 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks very much for your help!


----------



## atw26 (May 23, 2009)

Yes, info such as duration of stay, here for work / study (there are a couple more options directed towards students/interns), here alone or with family would be helpful. 

There is also shortlets.com.cy

Lordos Hotel Apartments is close to town but I'm not sure how 'nice' it is as I have the impression that it's been a while since their last refurbishment!

The Churchill Hotel, after years of abandonment, has been converted into a dorm type place with I hear a shared kitchen. It's in the same area as Lordos Hotel Apts. Can be loud as the hallways echo (according to someone I know who stayed there). Will do according to someone else who also stayed there.

I've known a couple of people who have just stayed in a hotel when they're in town for a month or two. Crown Inn Hotel springs to mind. There are also a few budget hotels in the center of town but I hear that they are also frequented by the 1-hour rental demographic so not sure how you feel about that! Representing the more non-budget option is: Almond Business Suites

How do you feel about doing a homestay? There is one listing on Bedycasa and a couple of listings on Airbnb (a search for Nicosia also brought up results for district and other towns as well as for the north so look closely at location!)

You can also look at Just Landed . Actually this is where I first came across shortlets.com.cy. I think they've posted multiple times so it's a bit difficult to figure out how many distinct options there are but I would say there are least three options.

If you find other options, do let us know so that we/I can add it to the more information pool!


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

atw26 said:


> Yes, info such as duration of stay, here for work / study (there are a couple more options directed towards students/interns), here alone or with family would be helpful.
> 
> There is also shortlets.com.cy
> 
> ...


The Churchil seems to be under construction. Are you sure it's finished?


----------



## atw26 (May 23, 2009)

theresoon said:


> The Churchill seems to be under construction. Are you sure it's finished?


Are you asking because of the general unkemptness of the back with the trees and the mesh privacy fence on the Metochiou side? Or the metal construction panels on the Achaeon side? I don't normally don't drive by the front so don't know if they're still out there. I too had the same reservations as you but when one meets different people who have stayed there, as well as been inside, then one can only surmise that it is at least partially open. 

Anyhow, for the OP, I did find their website: Achaeon1 Residences so now I can refer to it with its proper name as opposed to the 'old Churchill Hotel'! 

Also, looking at the room types, I must have been mistaken about the shared kitchen as some of the rooms come with a kitchenette and makes more sense since my friend was bemoaning the lack of an oven.


----------



## mulvaneym7 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi there-just responding to the request to update. We ended up finding a place through Tripadvisor for a very decent price. Thanks for everyone's help.


----------

